# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Hilarious word-for-word translation

## Valda

*Warning: May includes a bit of Russian mat*  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmXtDwzAg3Y 
Watch the segment starting from 3:43... hilarious

----------


## rv9yw

Жесть!

----------


## Valda

жесть (f) 
n. tin plate, round flat food dish that is made of tin   
What's that gotta do with it?

----------


## it-ogo

> жесть (f) 
> n. tin plate, round flat food dish that is made of tin   
> What's that gotta do with it?

 Значение слов «Жесть». Словари сленгов неформалов.

----------


## Medved

*Valda*
Жесть = sick 
(An adjective similar to cool referring to something that is either great or completely wrong.) Urban Dictionary: sick

----------


## Aurelian

Когда говорят "жесть", то подразумевают "это жёстко", а не жесть, из которой делают вёдра и водосточные трубы. В переводе будет что-то типа "that is tough (or rough)". Я всё никак не разберусь, чем отличается "тоугх" от "роугх".

----------


## Medved

Aurelian - эти слова звучат как tʌf and rʌf http://slovari.yandex.ru/tough/%D0%B...D0%B4/#lingvo/
Click listen

----------


## Valda

Ладно, я ценю прояснение ....но надеюсь что вы нравитесь клип!

----------


## Aurelian

> Aurelian - эти слова звучат как tʌf and rʌf «tough» в переводных словарях — Яндекс.Словари
> Click listen

 Спасиба... Спасиба большое...  (голосом Павлика Наркомана).

----------


## Soft sign

> Ладно, я ценю прояснение

 The phrase is grammatically correct, but it’s strange a bit.
Id would be better to say something like _«Спасибо за прояснение»_.   

> …но надеюсь что вы нравитесь клип!

 If you want to say _‘X likes Y’_ using the verb _«нравиться»_, then ‘Y’ should be the subject of the sentence (thus it should be in nominative case and the verb person should match the person of ‘Y’) and ‘X’ should be put in dative.
The correct phrase is _«…но надеюсь, что вам нравится клип»_, or _«…но надеюсь, что вам понравился клип»_.  _(Sorry for my terrible English!)_

----------

